# Atlas 1010 Drill Press



## Earl (Jun 6, 2012)

A year or two ago, I acquired an old (1952?), beat up, disgusting looking Atlas 1010 benchtop drill press. I tore it all down and cleaned it up and painted it. It looks like new. I found a multi step pulley for the motor and only had to make a bushing to get it to fit the original motor. Now that I have the whole thing back together, I need to hook up a new power cord. EEK! There are three terminals on the motor. I have a pair of wires coming from the on/off switch and a pair of wires for the line cord. I am an electrical engineer by trade and I could easily figure this out if I took the motor apart to see where the wires went inside the motor. I really don't want to bugger up the paint job on the motor by tearing it apart again. I have tried to use an ohm meter but that is no help as there are meter reading between all of the terminals. 
If anyone has an an Atlas 1010 drill press, I would appreciate knowing how the power is hooked up.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## one4guns (Jun 7, 2012)

If anyone has an an Atlas 1010 drill press, I would appreciate knowing how the power is hooked up.

Thanks,
Earl[/QUOTE]

Earl,

I looked at my Atlas last night and my motor only has 2 hook ups.  I found a similar motor that is dual voltage and tried to take a picture too see if it might be like yours.  I am new and not sure how to attach the photo, so I tried my best.  Anyway, I used the outer 2 posts (nothing on the middle).  Take your common (white) on your power in and hook it to one post on the motor.  Take your power (black) and attach it to one of the two wires going to the switch.  Take the other wire from the switch and attach it to the other post on the motor.  Attach the ground to the case.  That is how I did it.  I am no expert and this is for reference only!!!!!  I would try a bump test the motor just in case.  Hope this helps.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## barn (Oct 6, 2012)

Have you gotten it hooked up yet?

barn


----------



## captvalk (Mar 23, 2013)

Earl said:


> A year or two ago, I acquired an old (1952?), beat up, disgusting looking Atlas 1010 benchtop drill press. I tore it all down and cleaned it up and painted it. It looks like new. I found a multi step pulley for the motor and only had to make a bushing to get it to fit the original motor. Now that I have the whole thing back together, I need to hook up a new power cord. EEK! There are three terminals on the motor. I have a pair of wires coming from the on/off switch and a pair of wires for the line cord. I am an electrical engineer by trade and I could easily figure this out if I took the motor apart to see where the wires went inside the motor. I really don't want to bugger up the paint job on the motor by tearing it apart again. I have tried to use an ohm meter but that is no help as there are meter reading between all of the terminals.
> If anyone has an an Atlas 1010 drill press, I would appreciate knowing how the power is hooked up.
> 
> Thanks,
> Earl



I have an operational Atlas 1010 drill press.  It seems to work fine, but as a newby, I don't know what to check to see if it needs any restoration.  Any suggestions?


----------

